# New CD - Zombie Influx (with Nox Arcana involvment)



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Just received mine today, FREAK'IN AWESOME !! Definitely worth having this cd in your collection ! Especially if your a Nox Arcana fan.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks darklord for the info. i'm getting one also. You can never and i mean never have too much halloween music.


----------

